# How to get a high quality used screen printing machine?



## peroberg (May 20, 2007)

I am interested to get hands on a high quality seccond hand screen printing machine for T-shirts. Minimum 6 colours, optimal 8 colours. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out the classifieds sections here at www.usscreen.com forums.

Nassau Asset Management I believe it has a printing section and sometimes has screen printing equipment. I have been getting the email notifications for quite some time now.


----------



## firemac2d (May 13, 2007)

WHat sort of quiestions should you ask a seller of a used printer. I'm kindda new at all this and I don't wanna be sold a lemon.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

check out Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software under the screen printing section, you will find tons of used presses and all things screen printing.

you'll want to ask to see pictures, how many colors/stations, does it have micro registration, get the brand name and model number and do some research, how old is it, etc...


----------



## cyber_cruiser (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, 
Did you get any info regarding used screen printing machine ? Even i'm looking for one in India.
Kindly let me know if you have proceeded further.

Thanks,
Sampath


----------

